# Frameless fun and pain?!



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I am writing this post as a brand-new frameless shooter. I have probably shot 60 or 70 balls frameless and I'm really loving it! Yesterday I just got my 1632 tubing so I made a frameless and I went for a pretty light s were setup with a 24-inch Loop and a small pouch. I wanted to go so light just in case I had a fork hit... i.e. finger hit. I was using 8 mm Steel and shot about six or seven no problem on target but not quite hitting the target. Then I nicked my pointer finger with the ammo which didn't hurt too bad and then I did it again just a graze of my finger. And then the third time I did a full-on hit right on the tip of my pointer finger?? Let me tell you it really hurt even with light bands I have a bruise this morning on the tip of my finger nothing broken but it hurt like crazy!

I put the friendless away at that point and decided I would put it down for the day and try to watch some more YouTube videos and see what I was doing wrong. This morning I found out by watching videos that I didn't have my index finger completely hidden behind my hand. After a few shots of doing okay I got kind of lazy and didn't realize how important it was to keep that finger out of the way ... well now I know.

This morning I pulled out my 1 gram clay balls and gave it another try and lo and behold I was pretty On Target.! I was hitting a 6in plastic planting pot nearly every time. Not the smallest Target but it felt pretty awesome considering I didn't have a slingshot in my hand.

Anyone even thinking about trying frameless I totally recommend it, it is so much fun and just getting started but it really makes me not want to build or buy any more slingshots considering I can carry my slingshot around my wrist Wherever I Go. As a side note I did start off with AirSoft pellets and a super light setup and I shot at Target with that and never hit my finger over about 50 shots but I really wasn't all that accurate. It was a good way to kind of figure out what worked for me but once I went to the clay which is heavier it had a much more predictable trajectory.

Check out the area on the homepage called The Art of shooting there is a topic in there with pages of people with lots of great information about frameless shooting and some really nice videos links there if you're interested in trying.

Cheers


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Yep! Been there, done that.

It is easy to let the tip of your finger hand down in the fork gap. You only do it once or twice. It will increase your vocabulary skills :imslow:

When you are learning, gotta keep the finger tip curled out of the way. Some guys shoot PFS style frameless just to avoid the finger strike zone.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

1.Wrong 
2.Wrong
3.Wrong
4.Right 

You got it right when you said hanging the tip of any finger in the middle of your fork gap will earn you a stinger. Remember to drive out with your second knuckle on your thumb and first finger, this naturally curls those fingers and aligns the bands/tubes.

Stick with it, you got it! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Man for guys with young hands, frameless is the greatest. I still try, but these almost 76 yr. old pointer fingers get stiff and sore real quick..

I learned from the chef and J5 they are both good teachers.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the reply guys, and thank you for the pictures chef. That is exactly the way I do my frameless with the thumb tucked in and I appreciate the visual to see the right way to hold hand position. And yes flyer I am seriously hoping this is my only strike to get it in my head. I think it might be because of the bruise on my finger and I can't stop pushing on it and feeling the pain and then saying stop pushing?

Cheers


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

The pain is a badge of honor. Nothing like hurting yourself while doing something you enjoy and love! Gives you a little reminder for a day or two of the fun you were having (up to a certain point)!

RTS (Return to senders) are another subject. Got busted by the wife, when she found the blood spot on the sheets! :angrymod:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Palmettoflyer said:


> The pain is a badge of honor. Nothing like hurting yourself while doing something you enjoy and love! Gives you a little reminder for a day or two of the fun you were having (up to a certain point)!
> 
> RTS (Return to senders) are another subject. Got busted by the wife, when she found the blood spot on the sheets! :angrymod:


Indeed! I've got a couple nasty ones myself. For the record I hunt with a 3/4" draw unless Im shooting birds up high and I have the clearance to shoot odd angles.

*Note: Never fractured a bone all of these were extremely fast sets shot full BF & I shouldn't have made that leap with standard ammo that was my own stupid pride.*

A couple pics of my nics:
















Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Too terrifying for me! I've tried it a couple of times with no ill effects but I don't want to push my luck.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I asked my fingers what they thought about frameless shooting...well. here was their reaction: :hmm: anic: anic: anic: anic:

So I guess I'll be skipping that shooting style, hmm.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Pebble Shooter said:


> I asked my fingers what they thought about frameless shooting...well. here was their reaction: :hmm: anic: anic: anic: anic:
> 
> So I guess I'll be skipping that shooting style, hmm.


Hahaha well you gotta listen to them!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Pebble Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I asked my fingers what they thought about frameless shooting...well. here was their reaction: :hmm: anic: anic: anic: anic:
> ...


hey mate there still not full jedi masters yet they havnt made it to the dark side, except there fingers there on the dark side laugh out very very loud


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

That'll make the ink run on those old tats! I'd send a pix of my left hand but I don't want to scare these young guys out of trying something that is very fulfilling if you get the hang of it. Maybe office bands and peas until you sort of get the whole thing down. But real men start with 7/8" bands and 7/16 ammo. :imslow:


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

When I got back from work today I tried frameless again with the clay ammo. Having a bad afternoon of shooting in general so I hit my pointer finger a couple of times and then I hit the side of my hand a time or two and had an equal amount of shots that were on target?? I went ahead and stopped right then but to be honest with the clay ammo it didn't really hurt at all to get hit in the finger. So that makes me feel good to try again tomorrow and the next day until I get the Rhythm down.

On a side note shooting with my normal slingshot frame that I love I was pretty crappy too so just a bad afternoon of shooting?. Tomorrow is a new day!!

Cheers


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

vince4242 said:


> When I got back from work today I tried frameless again with the clay ammo. Having a bad afternoon of shooting in general so I hit my pointer finger a couple of times and then I hit the side of my hand a time or two and had an equal amount of shots that were on target?? I went ahead and stopped right then but to be honest with the clay ammo it didn't really hurt at all to get hit in the finger. So that makes me feel good to try again tomorrow and the next day until I get the Rhythm down.
> 
> On a side note shooting with my normal slingshot frame that I love I was pretty crappy too so just a bad afternoon of shooting?. Tomorrow is a new day!!
> 
> Cheers


just as well its not illegal to shoot hands and fingers in Colorado mate, you would be doing time by now. lol i am only guessing but i dont think they would taste to good, unless you got a bone through your nose carry a spear and wear a loin cloth lol.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Couldn't resist. I picked up some BB's and airsoft ammo tonight. Also have a flatband I got from Pocket Predator- it came as a loop with a small pouch on it. Supposed to trim the middle out to get it to length. Like the bands a lot for small target ammo on a frame, will try one uncut for frameless. Played with it today and seems a good length to give this a try. Even convinced myself I could see how it could work. Will try with micro ammo tomorrow. Maybe a new use for the pillow under my desk to stop the BB's and a way to add some entertainment to time in the office tomorrow. Door closed of course. Especially if I miss clearing my fingers too many times.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The decision about whether or not to go frame-less was an easy one for me and was based on 4 logical reasons.

*Reason 1:*

I looked in the mirror. Did I look Chinese? No?

Looked again. Not even a little bit?

Then frame-less isn't meant for me.

*Reason 2:*

We shot "frame-less" in school all the time. Rubber bands, paper pellets, fingers, fat teacher's butt.... it was all good. Until I decided to put a pin in the tip and it went through my thumb. Twice.

*Reason 3:*

This is the *Slingshot* Community. Not *Where is My Finger Gone* Community.

*Reason 4:*

Slingshots are beautiful.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i love the frameless,got some scars and a chipped knuckle bone,but it was all worth it,as long as i remember to *bump* the pouch a little no fork hits,even with the 5/8s marbles,now the arthritis that kicks in after 50 or so shots,well thats just me,lol. still like my frames though


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

what about frameless fishing shooting darts with the reel on the other wrist. you would be a legend or at the least more holey than jesus lol


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> The decision about whether or not to go frame-less was an easy one for me and was based on 4 logical reasons.
> 
> *Reason 1:*
> 
> ...


Haha! I fully concur! Enough so that I almost spit my coffee out laughing while reading this!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sean Khan said:


> The decision about whether or not to go frame-less was an easy one for me and was based on 4 logical reasons.
> 
> *Reason 1:*
> 
> ...


Im gonna have to disagree my friend.

1. I don't look remotely Chinese. I am however a Canadian native, so for me minimalist hunting & shooting is in my blood.

2. I don't shoot darts or sharps of any kind. I have in the past and see no added benefit outside of fishing or hunting larger animals - both of which I have other (MUCH safer) gear for.

3. This is the Slingshot Forum. The Slingshot community is the WNBA to our NBA - I said what I said lol.

4. I can in absolutely no way dispute your 4th point - it is 100% a scientific fact lol.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skarrd said:


> i love the frameless,got some scars and a chipped knuckle bone,but it was all worth it,as long as i remember to *bump* the pouch a little no fork hits,even with the 5/8s marbles,now the arthritis that kicks in after 50 or so shots,well thats just me,lol. still like my frames though


I still dont bump tweak or twist in any way shooting frameless. I don't get any added benefit from it for some reason all it does is throw my shot.

For the record Im shooting 5/8" marbles about 80% of the time, once that's easy small ammo is just child's play outside of remembering that clean release. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

robbo said:


> what about frameless fishing shooting darts with the reel on the other wrist. you would be a legend or at the least more holey than jesus lol


Seen guys do this in this Philippines and Vietnam - not a chance on Earth I would ever even consider that. Honestly its just kind of dumb, considering it takes 10 mins to just knock out a quick fork.

Silly IMO.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

robbo said:


> what about frameless fishing shooting darts with the reel on the other wrist. you would be a legend or at the least more holey than jesus lol


Seen guys do this in this Philippines and Vietnam - not a chance on Earth I would ever even consider that. Honestly its just kind of dumb, considering it takes 10 mins to just knock out a quick fork.

Silly IMO.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Frameless is a terrible addiction and a tool of the Dark One, it is to be avoided. Those suffering from this addiction display brazen disregard for the health of their digits, knowing full well that 76% of the time nerve damage in the hands is permanent. We've found that 89% of the time victims of this addiction arrived after using the pfs as a gateway drug. We considered starting a counseling program for frameless practitioners who genuinely desired to get back to frames, but it failed for lack of funding.

Hand-banding is not the way. There's help available if you need it. Not from me, but it's out there, somewhere.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Frameless is a terrible addiction and a tool of the Dark One, it is to be avoided. Those suffering from this addiction display brazen disregard for the health of their digits, knowing full well that 76% of the time nerve damage in the hands is permanent. We've found that 89% of the time victims of this addiction arrived after using the pfs as a gateway drug. We considered starting a counseling program for frameless practitioners who genuinely desired to get back to frames, but it failed for lack of funding.
> 
> Hand-banding is not the way. There's help available if you need it. Not from me, but it's out there, somewhere.


Oh Hulla, you kill me every time my friend!

But you speak the truth - it can indeed be hazardous! I've said many times that like shooting a trad bow, you should always start light and get your technique nailed down before you move up.

I'm going to have to get some airsoft BBs and make an introduction to frameless thread  .

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

So naturally I forgot the BB's and airsoft ammo I picked up last night. But did have a few 5/16" in my pocket, so I figured why not? Makeshift backstop on lower bookshelf. Happy to report all fingers intact and zero backstop misses from the amazing 2.3 meters I was able to back up. Premade band from Pocket Predator that came as a loop with small pouch. Think the band comes long enough for butterfly shooters so was easy to get the grip and have more than enough left for cheek draw. Was awesome fun and think I have my newest distraction! Will have to try more of this!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes definitely I am glad I switch to Clay balls over Steel. I might grab some babies today and see how those work.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

vince4242 said:


> Yes definitely I am glad I switch to Clay balls over Steel. I might grab some babies today and see how those work.


Your going to need some mighty heavy bands if your going to shoot babies! :looney:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

High Desert Flipper said:


> So naturally I forgot the BB's and airsoft ammo I picked up last night. But did have a few 5/16" in my pocket, so I figured why not? Makeshift backstop on lower bookshelf. Happy to report all fingers intact and zero backstop misses from the amazing 2.3 meters I was able to back up. Premade band from Pocket Predator that came as a loop with small pouch. Think the band comes long enough for butterfly shooters so was easy to get the grip and have more than enough left for cheek draw. Was awesome fun and think I have my newest distraction! Will have to try more of this!


Good for you man shoot what you've got handy! I carry a candy tin with assorted ammo and 3 different setups alot of the time and it takes up very little space in my EDC backpack 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Hulla Baloo said:
> 
> 
> > Frameless is a terrible addiction and a tool of the Dark One, it is to be avoided. Those suffering from this addiction display brazen disregard for the health of their digits, knowing full well that 76% of the time nerve damage in the hands is permanent. We've found that 89% of the time victims of this addiction arrived after using the pfs as a gateway drug. We considered starting a counseling program for frameless practitioners who genuinely desired to get back to frames, but it failed for lack of funding.
> ...


that would be the go jedi master Bushpotchef, in this forum the old saying shot myself in the foot doesnt really apply but with only one good hand they wont have to go to jenny craig because man who eat with one chopstick never suffer from obesity


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > i love the frameless,got some scars and a chipped knuckle bone,but it was all worth it,as long as i remember to *bump* the pouch a little no fork hits,even with the 5/8s marbles,now the arthritis that kicks in after 50 or so shots,well thats just me,lol. still like my frames though
> ...


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

So I am posting my first (awkward) attempts at video.

I am learning so much about slingshots with this adventure. Turns out I will also learn a lot about making and posting videos as well, which I didn't anticipate. I promise the videos will get better, including better planning to keep them shorter, better editing to make them move along quicker, maybe some good music to keep them interesting, and better camera placement to keep my *** out of the frame and more. I don't anticipate specialty lighting, a makeup crew, or silicone graphic effects but do anticipate getting better with the videos while also improving my shooting. Hoping these meet the requirements for a speed video entry, and if not I'll learn more about that as well.

But, thought these would be worth sharing since I have been around long enough to think I should try to start trying to earn some badges. I would have guessed I would do an accuracy one first. I would not have bet a frameless fun vid or a speed vid would be my first. But here it is.

300 fps plus frameless. Got over 300 fps with airsoft pellets and BB's in the first video (maybe not such a big deal) and over 300 fps with 5/16" steel (seems more legit) in the second. And finished with all my fingers intact!

Call it 300 via the dark path.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice... fast and accurate.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I've been working on my frameless for a week now off and on and finally had a breakthrough. After watching desert flipper in the way he holds his band on his fingertips I think I found my way. When I shoot all the other ways I can't stop hitting my finger or hitting the back of my hand or just being off Target.? I tried everything to make the 1632 tubes stay steady and they just kept rolling and it just never felt stable and comfortable.

I put some flat bands and tried it with the fingertip method that desert flipper uses and lo and behold feels much more stable and accurate. Honestly I have bad wrists and I can only take a few shots before my wrist start hurting so I think frameless will just be kind of a fun thing to play around with with clay balls only. I have enough awesome homemade and Chinese slingshots that are super accurate that I don't really need to become an expert at the frameless especially with my wrist feeling The Tweak everytime I pull back.

It is pretty fun though and the pain in my wrist is light when I use light band. I also do a hammer grip as my main holding method for my slingshots , since I could never find any other method that didn't tweaked my wrist as well.

Cheers


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Forgive my shoddy quarantine appearance lol :






Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> I've been working on my frameless for a week now off and on and finally had a breakthrough. After watching desert flipper in the way he holds his band on his fingertips I think I found my way. When I shoot all the other ways I can't stop hitting my finger or hitting the back of my hand or just being off Target.? I tried everything to make the 1632 tubes stay steady and they just kept rolling and it just never felt stable and comfortable.
> I put some flat bands and tried it with the fingertip method that desert flipper uses and lo and behold feels much more stable and accurate. Honestly I have bad wrists and I can only take a few shots before my wrist start hurting so I think frameless will just be kind of a fun thing to play around with with clay balls only. I have enough awesome homemade and Chinese slingshots that are super accurate that I don't really need to become an expert at the frameless especially with my wrist feeling The Tweak everytime I pull back.
> It is pretty fun though and the pain in my wrist is light when I use light band. I also do a hammer grip as my main holding method for my slingshots , since I could never find any other method that didn't tweaked my wrist as well.
> Cheers


Is your wrist pain better or worse with a Wrist-Rocket? I'm really liking the wrist braces that I have been putting on my slingshots. Just simple paracord braces but they really take the pressure off of the hand.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I do have a Starship that I made out of PVC pipe that works great I made it from the design of pebble Shooters Starship. Honestly I don't shoot at that much anymore I'm really enjoying my slingshot, with the hammer grip and my wrist pushed forward I don't have any pain or pressure. I do like the Starship I made out of PVC, it's on the starship page if you want to see my design and the specs.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> I've been working on my frameless for a week now off and on and finally had a breakthrough. After watching desert flipper in the way he holds his band on his fingertips I think I found my way. When I shoot all the other ways I can't stop hitting my finger or hitting the back of my hand or just being off Target.? I tried everything to make the 1632 tubes stay steady and they just kept rolling and it just never felt stable and comfortable.
> 
> I put some flat bands and tried it with the fingertip method that desert flipper uses and lo and behold feels much more stable and accurate. Honestly I have bad wrists and I can only take a few shots before my wrist start hurting so I think frameless will just be kind of a fun thing to play around with with clay balls only. I have enough awesome homemade and Chinese slingshots that are super accurate that I don't really need to become an expert at the frameless especially with my wrist feeling The Tweak everytime I pull back.
> 
> ...


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I sorta came about my "method" by trial and error, but with some method to the madness. It might be described as OTT frameless, the goal being max clearance between ammo and flesh. Works for me for light draw flats. The tips of my index finger and thumb go into the flat band and then spread to make the fork. Would be hard to be steady if bands got to strong or hard to pull. At that point would have to run them over knuckles with less flesh clearance.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i shoot my flats open fingered,and my tubes closed fingered,seems to work better for me,pardon the mess in background,


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skarrd said:


> i shoot my flats open fingered,and my tubes closed fingered,seems to work better for me,pardon the mess in background,


I've never seen that closed finger technique that's gnarly haha very cool

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

shoots sorta pfs-like,keeps the tubes from rolling off my knuckle,lol,saw Covert5 do it on one of his videos


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Total opposite of what I was doing, but anyone up for frameless PFS? Saw this while browsing the slingshooting.com site. Not sure if real or not, may just be a photo for the online catalog. Maybe there is a video of this guy shooting like this out there somewhere. I'll stick with maximizing distance between projectiles and flesh for now.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Nopenopenope from me lol.

I shoot bbs like this from time to time but it's just stuntman shooting IMO lol.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Total opposite of what I was doing, but anyone up for frameless PFS? Saw this while browsing the slingshooting.com site. Not sure if real or not, may just be a photo for the online catalog. Maybe there is a video of this guy shooting like this out there somewhere. I'll stick with maximizing distance between projectiles and flesh for now.


Shanghai style: light tubes over the thumb, ammo grip versus pouch grip.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I haven't done frameless since I was a kid... it never even crossed my mind until now  
The last time that I remember shooting frameless, I was in 5th grade and we all carried those long rubber bands in our pockets with home made leather pouches. I used wolverine hide with the fur still on just because it was cool... lol. But I had all kinds of small hides hanging in my room back then. They were single round circular rubber bands maybe 8" to 12" around and they worked great for us all shooting each other... lol.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

KawKan said:


> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> > Total opposite of what I was doing, but anyone up for frameless PFS? Saw this while browsing the slingshooting.com site. Not sure if real or not, may just be a photo for the online catalog. Maybe there is a video of this guy shooting like this out there somewhere. I'll stick with maximizing distance between projectiles and flesh for now.
> ...


Holy -mother of all that is NOT on my must do list! Thank you for sharing that really cool video!

While I have had some fun with the dark art I do know my limits and all. Maybe I'll stick this in the back of my mind and think about coming back to it somewhere around 0-never-thirty.

Amazing shooting in the video though, my hat is all the way off to this dude. I wonder how many lost thumbnails his learning path is littered with. My sense of morbid curiosity also wonders if anyone has ever done sling dart fishing this way.

If I have one talent in life I can brag up it is knowing my limits and sitting back to appreciate the talent in others when I am past them. This, making music, and keeping a clean workbench are great examples for me- I like to piddle a bit on my own then sitting back to enjoy watching the really talented go at it.

Thanks again for sharing that awesome video!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Tried the Shanghai Style yesterday.









Tried it again today after the pain subsided! Figured it out and man, what a blast. Key to not shooting yourself is to keep thumb pointed forward with band parallel to band. Use a little wrist flip like shooting a short draw OPFS. True Shanghai Style means to hold the ammo, I was using 3/8" clay as my pouch is a little wide for anything smaller. Tomorrow, I'll make a new band with a much smaller pouch. This is way cool, but yes, you will shoot your thumb if you are not familiar with PFS shooting techniques. I shot my thumb while exploring the limits and that was with an easy pull short draw.

This is 10 meter shooting and feel the grouping will get tighter once I get the pouch/ammo matched better. I'd like to shoot 1/4" steel this way.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Palmettoflyer said:


> Tried the Shanghai Style yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Palmettoflyer said:
> 
> 
> > Tried the Shanghai Style yesterday.
> ...


That is exactly what I said! But the funny part was I only drew the bands back a little with full expectation that it was going to hit. Well, it hit and was just a bit more than I enjoyed. Stuck it in some ice water while contemplating the technique and what I did wrong. Got back on the horse as soon as I could hold the band again.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks good, keep it up! I kind of gave it up a couple of months ago to focus on my release. I'll get back to it eventually but I am enjoying my frames right now.

Cheers


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

vince4242 said:


> Looks good, keep it up! I kind of gave it up a couple of months ago to focus on my release. I'll get back to it eventually but I am enjoying my frames right now.
> 
> Cheers


Keeping up with the variety. I travel for work a lot and frameless is the easy way to wander a park area and sneak off a few shots. Shanghai Style seemed like a natural extension of PFS shooting. It is very close, but does have a slight uniqueness. Glad I took the time to figure out the technique as the Chinese videos are difficult to pick out the success details.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Good info,it does look interesting.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I ordered some of the frameless "Hai Style" pouches from Slingshooting.com to try out myself. They should arrive soon enough but here's a link to the pouches-
https://slingshooting.com/hai-style-pouch/?attribute_pa_size=38mm


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> I ordered some of the frameless "Hai Style" pouches from Slingshooting.com to try out myself. They should arrive soon enough but here's a link to the pouches-
> https://slingshooting.com/hai-style-pouch/?attribute_pa_size=38mm


I have been using these pouches for a while now. I really like them except they wear out pretty fast. I get about 2 sets of tubes out of them before I have to replace the pouch.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

I may try some of those pouches when I'm ready to buy some more. Thanks for the link and info.

I dug through my collection of small pouches and picked these three as test subjects. All seem to hold 8mm ok, and the two smaller ones handle 1/4" with no problem in the Hai style pouch grip. All of these came from GZK. The little green one looks like a turtle shell on the other side.

Just did a few test shots with the small green pouch on 1632 tube. Nothing special, just grabbed a piece of cardboard, ~5 ea. 1/4" and ~5 8mm steel balls. Propped up the cardboard

in my backyard with a 2" circle drawn and stood about 8 meters away.

Really loving this hai style of shooting and was impressed when I actually hit the center of the circle 3 times. Misses were not far off either. So to sum it up, aim like a PFS butterfly, little wrist flick to save the thumb, and all was good. Only need a little more practice to get consistent on the aim.

Does anyone have a link or other info on the solid tube latex that they Chinese shooters are using? I think it may be called latex line, but not sure. Would be fun to try the same band material.









By the way, thumb is healing nicely!


----------

